# Let's Activate Windows



## lil_nudistgirl

I had recently got a new HDD for my laptop and I keep getting the activate windows thing. The problem is that I can't activate it becuase they didn't send the serial num,ber for Windows. almost a month ago, I wrote down the one that I had on my laptop but it's worn out and I lost it. All i have is the piece of paper that I wrote it down on. I wrote it a couple different times due to the fact that that some of the letters were worn off. I've tried writing it in as best I can but it won't work. They didn't send me the serial number of the Windows of my new HDD (XP Media Center Edition). They didn't send me back my old HDD and they were suppose to. They usually return all my stuff, even if they things it's no good. What am I suppose to do. I got 25 days left to activate.


----------



## Shane

is there a stcker underneath your laptop with the product key on it?


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

No, I looked all over my laptop a couple times.


----------



## Geoff

How did you re-install Windows?  It should have asked for a CD Key during the installation.


----------



## Shane

was it a Recovery disk or a XP Media Center Edition install disk?


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

I had my laptop down at the shop, it's been there for awile and they must've installed windows on it or something. When I got it home, it already had Windows on it and all I had to do was transfer my files over from my EHDD (External Hard Drive). I don't have no disk or anything.


----------



## lil_nudistgirl

Problem solved. I fixed my laptop and it now connects to the internet. I clicked on activate windows and it activated for me via internet. I guess I don't really need the product key.


----------



## stew2007

i had a prob when i went to re install my xp pro.

the serial number didnt work, so i reng ms, they asked a few questions, and for the number in the middle of the disk, and they just generated a new number for me.


----------

